# audio video player for fedora9



## luxrum (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to play audio video in linux .
I need some tips .
shall v need codec pack ?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to This Forum 
You have to enable RPMFusion repo in Fedora 9 and install the GStreamer packages which is similar to K-Lite Codec Pack in Windows.
*rpmfusion.org/Configuration


----------



## luxrum (Feb 10, 2009)

thx rahimveron


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

^Its Rahim


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 10, 2009)

@a_rahim

do u know ,, there is codec needed for playing the application ??? 

he is asking abt the codecs


----------



## luxrum (Feb 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @a_rahim
> 
> do u know ,, there is codec needed for playing the application ???
> 
> he is asking abt the codecs



ya installed tat pack ... its showing some error ... did u try ???
wat format it will accept ... songs format ??


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

What error? Are you using GNOME or KDE? If GNOME then install GStreamer and if KDE then instll libxine


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 10, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> What error? Are you using GNOME or KDE? If GNOME then install GStreamer and if KDE then instll libxine




how to install the codecs ----> we can use the yum installer or normal installation


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

Better download VLC, no need to download codecs


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 10, 2009)

i installed VLC , but asking for dependencies also codec


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats strange. Have you installed VLC from PackageKit?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 10, 2009)

ya i got that frm DIGIT cd !!! but its askin for codec  ?? do u have any idea abt this


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

Download VLC from PackageKit in Fedora 9 and you wont have any problem. In Linux one package depends on another. Thats why we use Package Manager to download & install applications in Linux.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 10, 2009)

is there available in the dvd of fc9 ?? i dint see there


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

The applications are stored online in a repository. You have to search and install in distro-based Software Manager.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 10, 2009)

ya i get it ::: using yum installer rite !!

& can u specify the path of the file "vlc"


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

Arey baba, open your Package Manager(Yum), search for VLC and select it to install. It will download VLC and install it. To run VLC, press Alt+F2 and enter vlc. Was that too difficult?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 10, 2009)

noo  , not at all i ll try sure


----------



## Flake (Feb 11, 2009)

Or Execute this

```
su -
yum -y install vlc
```
Thats it. Look for VLC Player in Menu.


----------



## talktorishav (Feb 12, 2009)

also you might want to do



> sudo -s
> yum install mplayer



But I prefer vlc though.


----------

